# 195 Massey Harris Pony stater question



## elbe (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi everybody! I was just over looking at a 1953 Massey Harris Pony and the person was complaining about starter problems. My first take was that the starter was not the right one for the tractor because of the fit. Question?? When the starter is mounted is there a 1/2 inch space bwtween the three hole flange on the starter and the bell housing. Theads of the bolts show , and it looks like the nose of the starter is right up against the rear of the block. Thanks for any help Elbe


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Doesn't sound right to me...


----------



## rl56 (Jul 21, 2012)

My Pony starter fits snugly to the frame and there are no holes or bolts showing.


----------



## elbe (Jul 15, 2012)

*Pony Starter Problems*

Just a follow up to my first post. I was able to get the starter to function properly by spacing the starter flange off the bell housing by about 3/8". That seemed to help a sticking Bendix problem. I think that somebody put a similar starter frame in inplace of a original and that was that. Other than specific numbers stamped on the starter housing there is no way to know what is right or wrong. Thank you all for your inputs


----------

